# unable to Initialize libusb: -99 [SOLVED]

## Rossy65

I am a new gentoo user.  Brining up the system on a ASRock PRO4 H170 motherboard with 128GB M2 PCIe SSD.

The system just successfully booted.

I'm trying to isolate some mouse driver issues.  I have verified that I have HID kernel support (let me know what you want me to post to verify this..it's been several hours since I did that and don't recall the specific commands/CONFIG_USB_XX CONFIG_HID_XX  at the moment).

This problem is similar to the one posted at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-879569-start-0.html

But I suspect the problem is something else.  I'm a newbie to gentoo.

Dustfinger posted this solution

```

# export LIBUSB_DEBUG=9 

# lsusb

 
```

And I get the following:

```

libusb: debug [libusb_init] created default context

libusb: debug [libusb_init] libusb v1.0.19.10903

libusb: error [op_init] could not find usbfs

unable to initialize libusb: -99

```

libpci shows a host controller 

```

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev31)

```

a dump of /proc/bus/input/devices does NOT show a mouse  --It turns out that USB devices probably don't show up here  :Smile: .

My dmesg log shows the following:

```

dmesg | grep usbfs

[    0.1198381] usbcore: register new interface driver usbfs

```

I suspect that udev? is/has changed things such that the probing routines can't find the mouse.  Thats my hunch.

As a result, the Xorg configuration can't find the mouse.

So I'd be happy if I could get lsusb to see the mouse and/or if I coudl get the mouse to show up in /proc/bus/input/devices.

Mouse works successfully from live CD -- All this proves is that I have power on and the mouse is connected via the USB port  :Smile: .

Oh and my code cut/pastes may have typos, as I'm posting this from an adjacent system.

Thanks!

----------

## Rossy65

<*> xHCI HCD (USB 3.0) support 

Found this missing from my Kernel

From checking here:

https://chakralinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14008

(tetris4) mentioned missing modules could be to blame... so I followed that breadcrumb to this link:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/USB/Guide

And reviewed all my USB settings in my kernel (yet again), and found the H3.0 usb support was missing (somehow).

Rebuilt the Kernel... and VIOLA solved!

----------

